# 10x10 Enlarging Paper



## wjk (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen 10x10 enlarging paper available...is it worth using when enlarging a 6x6 negative? Do others just use 8x10 or other "standard" paper sizes?


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2007)

It's your call, really. I can't see where it would matter unless you think about framing. The standard 8 x 10 size might make it easier to pick a frame, if you printed something you really liked and wanted to frame. BUT you could just as easily use the square format paper and go a size up to mat and frame it, too. 

I typically have various types of 8x10 paper - and above - around for just about everything, regardless of negative format.


----------



## ladyphotog (Jan 25, 2007)

I shoot 6x6 most of the time and I never use 10x10 or any other square format. I always stick to standard sizes.


----------



## rabidzoomer (Jan 29, 2007)

i shoot 8x10 since all the places that sell the paper, they have 8x10. It is a good size and also fits in sleeves the fit in 3-ring binder notebooks with extra room so you have room for maybe negitives and such.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 4, 2007)

Purchased a Hasselblad camera.. I don't take square photos

6 x 7 = perfect format, in other words what ever you compose to all four edges in the viewfinder can be put on standard paper with out loosing any edge or side etc.

but to answer your question.. you have 4 choices

1. print 10 x 10 and go with that

2. cut off 2" inches from one side then print

3. print and then cut off 2 " inches from one side

4. purchase standard paper !


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 4, 2007)

i ussaly go with 8x8 that way standard 8x10 paper works


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't believe I have ever seen  square prints !

are you attempting to start a new trend ?

I am just curious why you don't just stick with  8 x 10"  

you have the paper.. or is there something I am missing ?  with square prints ?

I am sincerly curious, and wondering why ?


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 5, 2007)

Square prints are quite common in UK, square paper isnt so its trim the 16 x 12 for a ten ten


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 5, 2007)

Let the composition dictate the print dimensions.  Who cares what is "standard".  It's your photograph, and you should present it however you see fit.


----------



## Efergoh (Mar 6, 2007)

Majik Imaje said:


> Purchased a Hasselblad camera.. I don't take square photos


The square requires a bit of getting used to. It takes a bit of talent to compose a square photo. 




Majik Imaje said:


> I don't believe I have ever seen  square prints !



I have quite a few squares in my portfolio. Hell, you can even buy square frames...imagine that!

I print my 6x6 negs on 11x14 paper at 10"x10" I trim off the edges and viola! Test strips, and no wasted paper. I don't think I've ever seen square paper offered for sale, though.


----------

